# Hello, i'm new!



## bexta (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi there!

Have ben reading the posts for a while now and have just plucked up the courage to join you all!
I'm 34, due to get married next year and have been ttc for almost 3 years. Have unexplained infertility, clear Laparoscopy and Hycosy, waiting for an IVF appt due in May 05. Have just posted to 'Ask the Nurse' as i'm 6 days late following my Hycosy in November but am pretty convinced that this is due to the procedure!

Looking forward to joining in the chats with you all,

Bexta x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Bexta

Welcome to FF!  Really pleased that you plucked up the courage to join us.

While you are waiting to start your tx, you are more than welcome to join the Chitter Chatters on the Clubhouse thread.

Good Luck.

Laine x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Bexta.

Welcome To FF. Everyone here is great and im sure you will soon feel at home 

This is the link to the chitter chatters that Laine suggested....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,131.0.html
Come and join us anytime while your waiting for your IVF to start.

Looking forward to chatting soon.

Nicky x x x


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

Joined this site today - brilliant! I found out in April this year that I am in early menopause at 37-big shock. Went on to wait list for egg donor immediately-was told should not wait too long coz CMV+. Found out last week have donor and start treatment in Jan with insem in mid Feb. Still reeling from being told I am in early menopause-am bit confused about all the different stages of preparation for egg donation/IVF and am having to 'swot up' very quickly. It's been dead useful to read postings on this site and to know there are so many others experiencing the same thing.Quite frankly I feel 'swamped' with information and feel  I should be more on top of it all.


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Marigold,

I just wanted to say hello and wish you luck for all your treatments next year. You might find it useful to visit the 'January / February cyclers 2005' thread which is on the Jan / Feb cycle buddies board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18950.0.html. They will all be going through their cycles at the same time as you which might be useful? I also use a cycle buddy thread and have found it invaluable!

Take care,



Love Kty x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Bexta & Marigold
Just wanted to welcome you both to the site, I hope that you find the site a good support as you go through your respective treatmebts. We're a great bunch (honestly) and I couldn't wish to 'know' a better bunch of ladies & gents.
Chick


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hello everyone,

I have been reading some of the posts on here and decided to join you one thing i'm worried about is that the problem I have doesn't seem to have be mentioned before.

I am 22 and have been married for a year my husband and I have been trying ttc for 1 year with no success. Thing is I suffer from vaganismus which prevents me from having penetrative sex so previous attemps to get pregmant have been with a turkey baster!!
Hopefully starting iui next year waiting to hear from hospital as we are not a straight forward infertilty case and to see if we can get nhs funding.

Thats me in a nutshell hoping you don't find my situation to weird!

Donna


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Marigold & Donna

Welcome to FF!

Donna - Your situation is not weird! Please feel free to join the IUI Girls thread where you will get tons of support and advice...

CLICK HERE

Laine x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Laine,
thank you for your words of encouragemnt I am hoping I will find this site very uaefull as a source of infomation and support.
especially when I find out what course of treatment the hospital are willing to try and whether or not I can get funding.

Thanks Donna


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Donna,

No problem sweetheart.

I hope your dreams come true x

Laine x


----------

